# Journalist sucht Informationen



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Hi,

ich befasse mich noch mal mit den Flirt-SMS. Bin für Informationen zu diesem Thema dankbar -(hatte schon mal einen Beitrag darüber im Stern
mit Johannes Röhrig und in Telepolis.
Jetzt gibt es wieder einen kurzen Film.
Suche insbesondere Informationen über die Verdienstspanne der Deutschen Telekom und Informationen über die Betreiber  wie 2tell,
Materna, Whatever Mobil etc
Danke und Gruß


_persönliche Daten und E-mail-addi gelöscht , sieh NUB 
Aktionen dieser Art bitte mit  den Betreibern vorher abklären 
tf /mod _


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

Ein "Experte" wie du sollte allerdings wissen, dass deine "Betreiber" nur Carrier und Gateways sind.
Mach mal erst deine Hausaufgaben und informier dich über die Grundlagen, bevor du hier einen vom Pferd oder Stern erzählst.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Stimmt - oder willst du sowas selbst aufziehen


----------

